# Battery Freeze?



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

I was wondering at what temp does battery electrolyte freeze if the battery is kept charged? Any battery guys out there?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Numbers I have seen are -98F for a 100% charge. When the charge falls off, the freezing point gets warmer. At a 40% charge, it is -19F.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Agree with W4DRR...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You see, you learn something new everyday on this forum!








The thought of the batteries freezing never occurred to me.








But then, it really does not get that cold around here.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have never seen one freeze but inactivity does lead to shorter life more so if they are out in the cold all winter. If I leave the battery in my Challenger during the winter, I have to replaced it after a year or so. If I take it out, fully charge it and store in the basement it lasts for years. A RV battery has a different use cycle but it applies to the same logic.

John


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I just always have mine on a trickle charge which keeps it from having any problems. I also use the 6v setup which last longer anyways.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

> W4DRR Posted Today, 02:17 AM
> Numbers I have seen are -98F for a 100% charge. When the charge falls off, the freezing point gets warmer. At a 40% charge, it is -19F.


Thanks W4DRR,

I got a float charger on it and shutoff the line to the camper. If I have till it gets to -98 I'm good. And like Oregon_camper said, if it does get that cold I'll have bigger things to worry about.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I charge mine when I winterize and kill the master switch and I'm done. Never had a problem.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Numbers I have seen are -98F for a 100% charge. When the charge falls off, the freezing point gets warmer. At a 40% charge, it is -19F.
> [snapback]75695[/snapback]​


If its -98F...I'm not going to worry about the 2 batteries in my Outback.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I bring my batteries inside and store them in the basement. I make sure they are fully charged and about every 6-8 weeks I give them a charge top up.

Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I just let the TT plugged in and check the water in the battery every couple of weeks.

So far, it hasn't taken any extra water, so I guess we're good to go.

Then again, I think it forgot it is wintertime here this year.









Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Before I put the Outback in storage for the winter (early Dec.) I pulled the battery off. It was dead and when I was checking the cells i found that the 2 outside cells had ice in them. I put the battery on a very slow trickle charge in the garage to warm it up and then refilled all of the cells. I have fully recharged the battery and plan on bringing it into work and putting it on a load tester to see if it is any good before spring.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't had any problem with my battery
It has been it the TT since we bought it 2 winters and till working

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've got to come up with a new plan...

I froze BOTH my OUTBACK batteries early this season. I had them in the garage longer than I should have. I kinda forgot to put them inside and charge them fully.

They are probably wrecked now, huh?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I froze BOTH my OUTBACK batteries early this season. [snapback]77450[/snapback]​


Ahhh, a lot you care, sitting on the beach sipping a Mai Tai. Probably all tan already, soaking in the sun - I'M JEALOUS!









Don't know whether the batteries are gonners - I've abused mine in the past though and they keep on working. Try filling them with water (distilled) and give them a charge - see what happens.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Huskytracks said:


> I was wondering at what temp does battery electrolyte freeze if the battery is kept charged? Any battery guys out there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Dead flat, they will freeze pretty easily - around 10-15*F IIRC. I hooked jumpers to the series-wired 12V batteries in an Army 5/4 back in the winter of '68-'69 (under orders from a dumb butterbar; I wouldn't have done it on my own). The guy on the other end was supposed to plug the other end into the armored personnel carrier (M113) on my go. Instead, he stuck it in there while my face was still in the battery box. Both batteries exploded. I was 100 feet or so from the wash rack; I found my over there and turned on the water and lay down under the frostproof hydrant to flush eyes and face. There was no lasting damage, though some who have seen that face would disagree.
Moral of the story: don't hook up jumpers or a high-amp charge to a frozen battery. Take it inside and let it thaw thoroughly first, then start real slow...

Slug


----------

